# Toon-Ryu EXTINCT



## GojuBujin (Apr 22, 2002)

Oss,

I have several contacts in Okinawa, Japan, and the U.S.A. looking into Toon-Ryu.  This is what I know, apparently there are no operating To'on Ryu dojos in Okinawa or Japan, out of the last two living students of Kyoda, the Kanazaki is retired and Murikami refuses to teach. 

I have emailed Tsunami pursuant their article on Toon-Ryu  to find out any info that I can.

I fear this style like others will fade away and never be heard from again, if anyone has connections please notify them.  I am trying to find anyone other than these 2 men that still carry on the traditions of Toon Ryu.

Michael
http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2002)

This is a shame! You dug up some interesting information--I hope that someone is still teaching it. Preserving these _arts_ has historical as well as sentimental value.

Good work finding this much out *GojuBujin*!


----------



## GojuBujin (Apr 23, 2002)

Dragon Times sent me this

Kanzaki sensei is still teaching but not publicly. Mario McKenna is one of his students and there are others who are active. We will carry more in DT on To'on Ryu in the future.

DC 

Michael
http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GojuBujin _
> 
> *Kanzaki sensei is still teaching but not publicly.
> *



Good news!



> *
> We will carry more in DT on To'on Ryu in the future.
> *



What is the pronunciation of _To'on_? Dragon Times is a good magazine; I'm glad they were helpful.


----------



## GojuBujin (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't have a clue.

Michael


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> What is the pronunciation of To'on? Dragon Times is a good magazine; I'm glad they were helpful. *



I would guess 'toe-ohn'.  I'm glad I saw the to'on spelling.  The 'toon-ryu' spelling kept making me think of Bugs Bunny.

Cthulhu


----------

